# Adding/changing speakers. I know nothing



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

XtremeRevolution is the guy you need to see this. He usually does. So this will send it to the top. Hope he can help

Wish you the best


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

The only way to make it sound better is to change the setup. How much can you spend?

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/11204-sq-car-audio-thread-v2.html


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

EcoDave said:


> The only way to make it sound better is to change the setup. How much can you spend?
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/11204-sq-car-audio-thread-v2.html


Hi EcoDave, thanks for the reply. As mentioned in my 1st post. I'm not planning on spending any money on it. I have two quality speakers and simply want to know if I can use them per my questions. If it's impossible, then I'll live with what it is. At this point in my life, spending hundreds or more on a stereo for my car simply isn't worth it. I read your attached link (or most of it) previous to asking the question, but didn't really find the information relative to my situation. Great in-depth information none-the-less.

BrianV. Sorry to have offended you with my lengthy yet specific questions and information. If I've learned one thing it is that if you ask a very general question, you will get a very general answer, typically with several follow up questions asking to be more specific. I don't have the time to be on the forum very often, so I figured I could do everyone a favor and be very specific right up front, and therefore more efficient. Thank you for mentioning there was no sub. Quite honestly I believe I was thinking of the wires in my wife's car on that question. If you have the answers for my other questions, I'd appreciate it if you could answer them or post a link. That way not only could I get the answers, but so could others if they were wondering the same or do a search in the future. You see, I did, previous to posting my questions, do several searches on the subject, but wasn't able to come up with the information I needed. Perhaps I just did the search incorrectly or used the wrong key words?


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Handles do you have the pioneer system? If you do I can post my settings, I think they are perfect for what your looking for. You should install those 6x9's and they will have enough power for what you want.


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

Ge8mm, 
Thank you for the reply. I do not have the pioneer system. Unfortunately that's where much of the confusion in the searching I have done comes into play. There is a difference between the two systems, and people keep jumping in threads over the top of each other. 
I've done some additional adjusting with the fade/balance/eq and am ok with things as they are, but I believe when I have a bit of extra time and decent weather, will look at adding the 6x9s if for no other reason than to cure my curiosity. Any additional help would be more than welcome as I'm not exactly sure if I should attempt to wire direct, bypass the rears, or attempt some other configuration.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Brian, if you haven't got anything nice to say, say nothing at all. Nobody demanded your assistance with anything.

OP/others, please ignore irrelevant posts. I hope you get the assistance you're looking for.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Well certainly around here if all that one requires is to enhance the front sound stage then one should be required to do some research into wiring diagrams . Get to know more about drivers and quality drivers . So a little work before hand should be all that someone should do .
And as I posted to many opinions about quality . When all some one wants to do is upgrade his or her sound from the OLD made in China front speakers . The hardest part is the choices that you have to make on which Component Speakers . Good luck ...The End .


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

This is all you should need for better sound .

How to : Replace front Door Speakers .

http://madisoundspeakerstore.com


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

1. I don't have the premium system either, fairly sure no wiring exists otherwise. Stock stereo will likely under-power them.
2. Yes you can eliminate door speakers and run wire. If the speakers take a lot of wattage, again, you'll be under-powering them. 
3. No subwoofer. I don't think the premium system even has a subwoofer. If it does, it's going to be like a Bose sub which = sucks 
4. About 17-20 watts per channel; not recommended for after market speakers unless they're cheaper paper versions with low wattage requirements. 
**side note** 6x9s will be hard to hear through the rear deck unless you do some minor modifications. Also, not every 6x9 is compatible. Actually, 95% aren't. It has to do with the cutouts in the rear deck. 

Some other info that might be helpful before you give me advice:

A. You can do one of two things. 1) Spend a little money and talk to XtremeRevolution for high fidelity setup. Will cost some money, how much depends on you. 2) Buy some decent aftermarket speakers/4 channel amp w/line out put converter and talk to me or any of the other installers for assistance. 
B. If you have the money to spend I would recommend a small subwoofer to compliment your system simply for the Rock tracks. If you do this you could go 5 channel amp and power everything.
C. I've read this tidbit but it's hard to help you out if you don't tell me what you already own and if you don't have anything lying around then you're going to have to make a few purchases on the cheap which we can help with too.

Lastly, the reason you can't hear the rear speakers is because the Cruze was designed that way. To have the soundstage upfront to improve performance of the audio to the driver. Garbage I know.

Brian - You posted the same link on my car build page. While I appreciate the link and I know what I'm doing may I suggest pointing out specific items vs telling people to just go look. As he's already stated, things have changed, which suggests a little help would be warranted.

OP - I copy pasted and answered each of your questions. Please let me know if you have any further ones to add to these. Good luck!!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> 1. I don't have the premium system either, fairly sure no wiring exists otherwise. Stock stereo will likely under-power them.
> 2. Yes you can eliminate door speakers and run wire. If the speakers take a lot of wattage, again, you'll be under-powering them.
> 3. No subwoofer. I don't think the premium system even has a subwoofer. If it does, it's going to be like a Bose sub which = sucks
> 4. About 17-20 watts per channel; not recommended for after market speakers unless they're cheaper paper versions with low wattage requirements.
> ...



Why should 'nt you do your own research if you think that you DON'T have a clUe how to proceed ..


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

What would be the point of a forum if you're supposed to research everything on your own? I'm not saying to hold anyone's hand I'm simply saying help out a bit more than posting a link to a website and saying "goodluck." I'm looking at this as if I were asking how to replace an engine. There's a lot to it and I have no clue where to start let alone knowing all the small hiccups that can happen to my specific vehicle if I do something the wrong way.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Then you would be going by word of mouth .. I know absorbing the many ideas brought forth can get overwhelming . As stated op just wants to mount 2 6x9s to his rear deck and be done with his grand idea .. just do it and stop acting like we all know how you feel about your little quest to accomplish this task given that all the data states this is a bad idea to begin with . Research on your own can go a long way in determining what you really want to accomplish .. there is 3 years of posts to perouse through . How to do just about any mod .. so why are'nt you reading ? 

Oh by the way X has written a few books on the subject . 
The head unit in the ITis just fine with powering aftermarket component speakers for the front stage .


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

brian v said:


> Then you would be going by word of mouth .. I know absorbing the many ideas brought forth can get overwhelming . As stated op just wants to mount 2 6x9s to his rear deck and be done with his grand idea .. just do it and stop acting like we all know how you feel about your little quest to accomplish this task given that all the data states this is a bad idea to begin with . Research on your own can go a long way in determining what you really want to accomplish .. there is 3 years of posts to perouse through . How to do just about any mod .. so why are'nt you reading ?
> 
> Oh by the way X has written a few books on the subject .
> The head unit in the ITis just fine with powering aftermarket component speakers for the front stage .


Front stage maybe, not rear 6x9s as the headunit supplies little power to the rear speakers. This is why they are so quiet to begin with. Under-powering is still not good and you'd be wasting money on any speaker other than a Wal-Mart brand. It's not a bad idea at all but rather depends on how much work he wants to do. 

I'm not arguing your point about reading as I completely agree. I just disagree, respectfully, with posting a retail website link with no other direction.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Look at the silver flutes !


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

opblood:


----------

